# tape dispenser



## cornejo

Hello. How do say "tape dispenser" in your language?

It is a tool used in an office.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41wtuh6hckL._SY355_.jpg

Czech: odvíječ pásky

Thank you.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Τροφοδότης κολλητικής ταινίας»* [trofoˈðotis kolitiˈcis teˈni.as] --> _provider of adhesive tape_.
Colloquially *«σελοτέϊπ»* [seloˈtei̪p] (neut.) suffices < BrEng. sellotape

Some etymology
-MoGr masc. noun *«τροφοδότης»* [trofoˈðotis] --> lit. _food provider, caterer, generic name of provider/dispenser_ < Byzantine Gr masc. noun *«τροφοδότης» trophodótēs* --> _Byzantine military officer in charge of supplies/provisions, quartermaster_ < compound; Classical deverbal _o-grade_ fem. noun *«τροφή» trŏpʰḗ* --> _nurture, nourishment, care_ < Classical v. *«τρέφω» trépʰō* --> _to make fat, feed, bring up, care for_ (with obscure etymology, possibly Pre-Greek) + agent Classical masc. noun *«δότης» dótēs* --> _giver_ < Classical verb *«δίδωμι» dídōmĭ* --> _to give_ (PIE *deh₃- _to give_ cf Skt. ददाति (dádāti), _to give_, Lat. dōnum, _gift_ > It. dono, Sp./Fr. don, Por. dom; Proto-Slavic *dati, _to give_ > Rus. дaть, Ukr. дaти, Cz. dát, Svk. dat, Pol. dać, OCS дати > Bul. дам, BCS дати/dati, Slo. dati).

-MoGr nominal *«κολλητικός, -κή, -κό»* [kolitiˈkos] (masc.), [kolitiˈci] (fem.), [kolitiˈko] (neut.) --> _adhesive, contageous, infectious_ < Classical adj. *«κολλητικός, -κή, -κόν» kŏllētikós* (masc.), *kŏllētikḗ* (fem.), *kŏllētikón* (meut.) < Classical fem. noun *«κόλλα» kóllă* --> _glue_ (with unclear etymology although its similarity with the Slavic word for _glue _*klějь > Rus. клей, is noteworthy).

-MoGr fem. *«ταινία»* [teˈni.a] --> _tape, film, band, headband_ < Classical fem. noun *«ταινίᾱ» tai̪níā* --> _band, binding, headband, spit of land, sandbank_ (possibly from PIE *ten(h₂)- _to draw, stretch_ cf Alb. nden, to stretch).


----------



## Dymn

Both in Catalan and Spanish the standard name is _cinta adhesiva.
_
Colloquially, we say _celo. _In Catalan I've heard it both /ˈθelo/ and /ˈselo/. /θ/ doesn't exist in Catalan, but even so the lack of vowel reduction (/o/ instead of /u/) reveals its a recent borrowing.

What I fail to understand is why _*c*elo _in Spanish. Wasn't the trademark "*S*ellotape"?


----------



## elroy

@Dymn, isn’t that “tape” rather than “tape dispenser”?


----------



## Dymn

Well there is no word for the tape dispenser specifically. It's hard for me to imagine in which cases you would ask for the tape dispenser but not the tape.


----------



## elroy

If the tape dispenser didn’t have tape in it, for example, and you had a roll of tape you wanted to the load the dispenser with.


----------



## AndrasBP

Hungarian:

The standard name is "*ragasztószalag adagoló*"  (=sticky tape dispenser).

In colloquial Hungarian "cellux tépő" (=tape *tearer*). The word "cellux" comes from a brand name, but in other parts of the country they call it "tixo".


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
since in *Italian* we do name "scotch" the tape, we say "scotch dispenser".


----------



## Olaszinhok

alfaalfa said:


> iao,
> since in *Italian* we do name "scotch" the tape, we say "scotch dispenser".


Nastro adesivo?!  _Scotch_ mi sembra una parola un po' obsoleta, legata alla mia fanciullezza.  Sorry, I've written in Italian...
It seems to me that Scotch sounds a bit old-fashioned nowadays, I used to hear it during my childhood. I may be mistaken, though.


----------



## alfaalfa

Beh! Nella scuola dei miei figli, maestre e bambini dicono tutti scotch. Sarà una scuola di vecchi 😂


----------



## Olaszinhok

alfaalfa said:


> tutti scotch


Se debbo pensare allo Scotch mi viene subito in mente la bevanda, vorrà pur dire qualcosa...


----------



## alfaalfa

Certo. Così vicini, così lontani 😂


----------



## AutumnOwl

Swedish:
Tejphållare - holder of tape


----------



## alfaalfa

cornejo said:


> How do say "tape dispenser" in your language?


Torniamo a bomba 😬 @Olaszinhok


----------



## Graciela J

En Argentina se llama "porta rollo" o "portarrollo".








Olaszinhok said:


> It seems to me that Scotch sounds a bit old-fashioned nowadays, I used to hear it during my childhood. I may be mistaken, though.



Pero la cinta Scotch todavía existe.


----------



## Penyafort

elroy said:


> @Dymn, isn’t that “tape” rather than “tape dispenser”?





Dymn said:


> Well there is no word for the tape dispenser specifically. It's hard for me to imagine in which cases you would ask for the tape dispenser but not the tape.



There is:

(the close one)​_*- dispensador/dispenser de cinta adhesiva*_ (in which _dispenser _is not from English but from the verb _dispensar _+ -_er_, pronounced /dispən'se/)​​(the more 'natural' one)​- *portacinta (adhesiva)*​​(and the more natural and easier)​_*-portacel·lo  *_​


----------



## elroy

Wow, so you have not one, not two, but three terms for it! 

This reminds me of how Italian has a million words for "stapler."


----------



## Penyafort

elroy said:


> Wow, so you have not one, not two, but three terms for it!


And we probably wouldn't use any of the three, as Dymn said. But shops have to call it somehow.

We might just say: _Passa'm l'aparell del cel·lo! ("the device of the tape")   _


elroy said:


> This reminds me of how Italian has a million words for "stapler."


Really? I didn't know that. Here we'd just say _grapadora _or _engrapadora_, depending on the speaker.


----------



## elroy

Penyafort said:


> And we probably wouldn't use any of the three, as Dymn said. But shops have to call it somehow.
> 
> We might just say: _Passa'm l'aparell del cel·lo! ("the device of the tape") _


Yeah, I don't know of a term for it in Palestinian Arabic.  There's probably a Standard Arabic term vendors use, but in everyday speech I would probably say تبع اللزيق ("the tape thingy")  (if it was clear from context; otherwise I'd describe it in more detail).



Penyafort said:


> Really? I didn't know that.


stapler
spillatrice, pinzatrice, cucitrice, graffettatrice


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> There's probably a Standard Arabic term vendors use


It seems to be حامل شريط لاصق (literally, "adhesive strip holder"; "adhesive strip" = "tape")


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

En français : _un_ *dérouleur*_ de scotch*_ (*which I never can write properly 🙄)
English= _un-roll-er_


----------



## Awwal12

We simply call it "dispénser" in Russian.


----------

